# I have 2 questions again as the green rookie I am…



## dirkwood (Apr 11, 2014)

I have 2 dumb questions again as the green rookie I am…

How long does it take to get a Dexter steer ready to be butchered?
Are there any diseases what could make them not good or dangerous for consumption.Thanks.


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 12, 2014)

Like most large beef breeds, 16-18 months is usually the Ideal age to butcher a Dexter, we do ours around that age.

As for disease, I haven't encountered anything yet out of small-farm beef that would condemn a carcass other than Cancer since I have been working at our local slaughter facility. And raising our Dexters for 12 yrs now haven't had any sign of illness ever. 
Parasites may leave liver/kidneys/lungs unusable tho.


----------



## dirkwood (Apr 12, 2014)

TY boothcreek …appreciate it…Reason I asked is that I am having my first 2 steers soon and one is already one year old and was hoping he should be ready to butcher next year spring so I can replace him with another at that time.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 13, 2014)

As to when to butcher--- a lot depends on their diet.  If you try to skimp on their feed, they can take years.


----------



## bnttyra (Aug 26, 2014)

Our steer this year will be 17 months when he heads to the fair.  Now ours is a lowline but similar size so I would think a Dexter would finish out about the same time.  I have read that lowlines and crossed with dexter can finish out sooner and I guess we will test that next year when the steers will be closer to 15 months at fair time.

I too haven't heard of any diseases that would make the meat uneatable.  As long as you have the vaccinated and dewormed before the withdrawal time frame you should be good.


----------

